# Name for female pygmy



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi everyone I am new to this whole thing so bare with me... I own 4 Pygmy goats already and just got another one today... she is a month old bottle fed baby (first time for me!) and she needs a name! I would like something unique and like a goat name nothing human... I really like food type names (I have one named peanut and another one is cornbread) she's quite small and is fearless! As you can see she is a browny grey with some black and white on her head! So please help me!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Cinnamon comes to mind.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I second with Cinnamon!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

ok, here we go! Tater-tot, Pudin', Lunch-box, Short-cake, Cinny-bun, Kitt-katt, Nacho, Frinchy-fry, do any of those sound good?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Cinnamon sounds cute, and she's absolutely adorable! I do have to ask though, how small is your cat? Maybe we just have abnormally large cats, but they could probably beat up our 7 week old mini Nubians (the cats are all 15-25 pounds).


----------

